# My cat Bee is a Lynx Point Siamese Cat



## aarongotter (11 mo ago)

I would like to join this forum. My cat Bee is a Lynx Point Siamese Cat. I would like to share pictures and videos and talk to other owners.


.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

She is gorgeous


----------

